# Going Camping "Golden Ears", spots available?



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

So we are planning on going camping this weekend. We are pretty much set on Golden Ears in Maple Ridge but I know all the "reservable" spots are all reserved and the rest is all first come first serve. Do you think if we show up on a Friday or possibly Thursday that there will be spots available? I know it is a popular place.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you have to go like really early in the am and cruise around looking for people that look like they r getting ready to pack up and stalk them. i usually just ask if they r leaving then ask them to let me prefill the registration for their spot. most luck on a thurday i would say.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I've done the wait in the morning. Went at 5am to wait and secure a spot. But well worth the wait! That gold creek is a great place to swim and fish!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good luck and hope you get a spot.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Nothing worse than packing your gear, getting there only to find out that nothing is available... then what do you do..


----------

